# NR Test ... sources?



## Fire3456 (Mar 11, 2008)

What would be the best source to study from.  Every now and then I'll get a question that have (minor) conflicting answers.

Example....What would determine hypoxia...O2 readings of ..94%, 95%, 96% 97% (an actual question).  One of my books said 'anything UNDER 96%' while another said '96% or less'.  (The answer was 96% on one test and 95% on another)

Does anyone know, from where the NR base their questions?  

----------------------------------

My 2 cents (from my experience with the practice tests)..... Almost all sites I have read, said that the NREMT test have mostly "Trick" questions.

A person can excel at being an EMT but my not be good at "Simon Says"...so why would NR make most questions "Trick" questions.  I find that I would do better at an oral or written exam rather then answer multiple choice, Trick questions.

BTW...I do score consistently around 80-85% on the practice questions...but it burns me to get questions wrong, in which I thoroughly know the material, because of their trick wording..or minor conflicting material (96% vs 95%).

<my pre test jitter venting>


----------



## Jon (Mar 11, 2008)

The NR has a well-established program for developing their question pools. The details and statistics make my head hurt... I'm trying to explain this the best I can, from my memory and the NREMT's website.

The questions are developed at sessions with EMS practitioners and educators at NREMT headquarters. I had an instructor who had participated in these sessions in the past. Test questions are evaluated, and created, and test questions that are agreed on, are passed on to the next step.

The questions are then tested as "pilot" questions on the regular exam. These questions are mixed in with each test, but right or wrong answers don't affect the final score on that test. NREMT then can tell if the question is too easy or too hard, and can also rate how difficult it is, as they have a secret scale for each question that assigns points for correct answers.

The sliding scale that allows an individual to get more points for answering a difficult question. I've also heard that this scale allows for some questions to have a _correct _answer and a _partially-correct_ answer... I'm not sure about this, though.

After pilot questions are deemed to be acceptable, they are added to the regular question pool.

The exam pool is checked on a regular basis to ensure that it is still in-line with the current practice of prehospital EMS.


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Ok...I'm beginning to understand...*

I just read the thread "how many times did it take you to pass".  Pretty much explains the whole reasoning of the test questions....(I still don't like it!  )

In that thread it said that 2 answers are obviously wrong..and 2 answers are right.  Thats what I have found in the test questions.  Just have to pick the best (first thing to look for or do). A little thinking and reasoning will give you the answer.  (did I tell you I still don't like it!   )


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 11, 2008)

The main point most EMT candidates fail to understand is NO Board or Certification test will EVER have a true and direct answer. They cannot or will they ever have an answer that is directly straight from a treatment modality. 

The point or trick is to *choose the most appropriate answer*/ Thus you will always have one that is absurd, one that is wrong, and two that will be similar or appear to be correct. The emphasis is which one is the best out of those two. 

NREMT and other certification do NOT usually have direct treatment answers is because treatment modalities change per EMS services, areas, medical direction and treatment modalities DO change over years and research. So in lieu straight to the point answers, vague answers with portions of correctness is placed in there. 

One may not like the testing procedures or the test, it does not matter. That is the way academia and all national boards regarding testing any medical is performed. If one wants to pursue EMS or any medical profession, get used to it. 

R/r 911


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 17, 2008)

From what I am gathering....Books like Brady or AAOS, are good for basic knowledge but may not be enough to pass the NR test.  The practice tests I have purchased, have much more "in depth' questions.  

In going over the tests...I go back to my text books as references...but I find I need to use the internet to completely understand an answer.  The "Why" factor. (Wikipedia...Medical Dictionary...etc) Its not enough to know "what" to do...its extremely important to know "Why" we do something.  If you know "why"...you wont forget "what" to do.  For me anyway...

I'd sure like to  know what other sources people used to study from...  What sources did you use if you failed and what sources you used to pass?


----------



## John E (Mar 19, 2008)

*It's really pretty simple...*

If you complete an accredited class using an accredited text and you have an IQ within normal limits, you should be able to take and pass the NREMT test. 

Both the Brady as well as the AAOS textbook have MORE information in it than the NREMT test requires. 

Pass the class, do some studying and use common sense and you'll pass.

John E.


----------

